#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung >

## RiLu

hmm... mit dieser Überschrift ist es schwierig zu beginnen, doch eine passendere weiß ich einfach nicht. 
Sorry, sollte erstmal hallo sagen... Hallo, ich versuche schon seit stunden die richtigen Worte zu finden, doch im Laufe meines Lebens musste ich lernen, das es diese orte bei einer solchen Diagnose vielleicht garnicht gibt. Doch ich hoffe, das es hier ok ist, sie zu nennen und zu sagen, ich bin ein Mensch mit multipler Persönlichkeitsstörung, ich bin kein Monster, und auch keine Ausgeburt eines hyterischen Therapeuten. Ich bin einfach nur ich und in mir gibt es tatsächlich noch bviele andere. Könnte ich es ändern, ich würde es sofort tun... so wie mir vor einigen Tagen ein Zahnarzt in der Angstsprechstunde sagte, Sie dürfen nicht daran glauben dann wird alles wieder gut....
Gott wie sehr wünsche ich mir das es wirklich ginge  :shy_5new:  doch so sehr ich mich auch bemüht habe es zu ignorieren, es geht einfach nicht. Und genau da liegt auch mein Problem. Ich bin es so leid, mit allen Menschen darüber zu diskutieren ob es das gibt oder nicht, mein Alltag zeigt immer wieder was in mir los ist. 
Ich schreibe das hier nicht ohne Angst, auch hier rechtfertigen oder Beweisen zu müssen oder als absolute Spinnerin abgestempelt zu werden, doch irgendwo braucht doch jeder Mensch einen Platz wo er sagen kann wie und was er ist oder? 
Also, trotz der Angst bitte ich hier und jetzt um Hilfe. 
Sorry die viele Vorworte doch zu meiner Bitte um Hilfe, möchte ich noch kurz den Grund sagen.
Ich habe einen Verwachsungsbauch, auf Grund schwerer Folterungen in der Kindheit und nachfolgender vieler (ca. 27) Operationen, die das beheben sollten, was mir eigentlich nicht passiert ist. Nun habe ich eine Hausärztin, die mich vor ein paar tagen in ein Krankenhaus hat bringen lassen (wiedermal mit Blaulicht) weil ich angeblich einen Darmverschluss hatte, zumindest sagte sie es mir. einem Mann, der mich betreut und zu dieser Ärztin begleitet hatte, sagte sie allerdings, sie glaube nicht das ich so Schmerzen hätte. 
Ich hatte höllische Schmerzen, das ist bei einem solchen Bauch eben manchmal so, mir hilft dann eine Buscopaninfussion, das die Krämpfe nachlassen dann komme ich gut klar damit aber nein, sie lieferte mich diesen Ärzten aus, die erst ein opiat gegen die schmerzen gaben und sofort operieren wollten, was ich verweigerte weil es alles nur noch schlimmer macht. Also bekam ich dann paracetamol und wurde nach hause geschickt weil es kein Darmverschluss sein konnte sondern für diese Ärzte eindeutig eine schwere Borderlinepsychose. Der Bauch war massiv aufgetrieben hart udn er krampfte sichtbar. 
Soviel zur Vorgeschichte... tut mir leid wenn es so lang wird.
Jetzt will ich einen neuen Hausarzt suchen und weiß einfach nicht wie ich da anfangen soll. 
Ist eine gute Anamnese (eigen- fremdanamnese gut?) ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich einem Arzt helfen kann mich zu verstehen so das er keine Angst bekommt oder mit mir zu diskutieren anfängt bezüglich der Maßnahmen wie ich am schnellsten nicht multipel sein kann. 
Anamnese schein mir ein guter weg, doch wie soll ich da anfangen, welche Fragen sind wichtig, welche Fragen wären für eine Fremdanamnese (von den Menschen die seit Jahren mit mir arbeiten) wichtig, so das sich der neue Arzt nicht nur auf das verlassen muss was ich sage.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Vordrucke? Betreut werde ich von sozialarbeitern die ambulante psychiatrische Pflege machen, und einem Krankengymnasten der seit 2 Jahren jeweils 2 stunden die Woche mit mir arbeitet, sie wären bereit etwas zu schreiben doch sie brauchen Anhaltspunkte, weil es nicht ihr Alltag ist soetwas zu schreiben. 
So jetzt habe ich alle zugemüllt, hoffe es ist nicht so arg schlimm. Kann mir da jemand helfen soetwas wie fragebögen zu finden oder zu entwickeln die ein möglichst klaren Bild zeigen können? 
Danke erstmal für die Gedult die das lesen brauchte. 
lG
Rieke

----------


## RiLu

Hallo noch einmal nach langer Zeit. 
Hier hat niemand etwas sagen können, zu dem was ich schrieb, das macht mich ein klein wenig traurig aber ich kenne derartige Reaktionen ja schon.
Allerdings habe ich drei PN#s bekommen auf die ich hier gesammelt ( hoffe es wird mir verziehen) antworten möchte. 
Danke an alle drei die mir geantwortet haben!
Vielleicht, sorry das ich es so denke) würde es mehr austausch geben wenn die antworten nicht als PN gesendet sondern unter dem beitrag stünden  :Smiley:  
Auf jeden fall habe ich mich gefreud das es überhaupt eine reaktion gab. 
Nun, da dieses Thema hier scheinbar auch desinteresse weckt ( oder Angst und Unsicherheit) was ich nicht beabsichtigt habe  dachte ich mir ist es vielleicht besser, wenn ich weiter suche, nach einem Ort an dem ich mit dem was ich sage oder frage eben keine Unsicherheit oder Angst auslöse.
Ich wünsche allen die sich hier tummeln oder noch den Weg hier her finden, eine regen austausch und das sie alle Antworten auf die Fragen die sie beschäftigen finden mögen. 
Passt alle gut auf euch auf, denn ein anderer wird es vielleicht nicht tun  :Smiley:  
liebe Grüße an alle
RiLu

----------


## dreamchaser

Hallo RiLu,
du schreibst von multipler Persönlichkeit...hat jemand diese Diagnose gestellt, oder wie kommst du darauf??
Wenn ich deine Geschichte lese, vor allem von dem Trauma, was du erfahren hast, denke ich,deine Bauchschmerzen sind zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil auch psychosomatisch. Der einzige Weg, auf Dauer dein psychisches Leiden in den Griff zu bekommen ist eine Therapie. Und es ist sicher nicht mit einer einzigen Therapie getan, aber es ist ein Anfang eines langen Weges. Es gibt in Deutschland 3 Traumazentern, die sich mit diesen Problemen auseinandersetzen. Eine solche Therapie musst du mit Hilfe deines Hausarztes beantragen - frage ganz gezielt nach einer solchen Therapie. Der Antrag läuft dann über die Deutsche Rentenversicherung, die den Aufenthalt genehmigen muss. Ein solcher Aufenthalt läuft meist über 6 Wochen, die verschiedene Formen der Therapie beinhalten. Eine solche Klinik ist z.B.die Wicker-Klinik in Bad Wildungen..schau dir doch mal die Homepage an.
Viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## Ravenna

ja, ich versteh schon, es ist n bisschen bloed wenn man sich etwas so wichtiges von der seele schreibt, aber nur wenig reaktion erntet. allerdings ist das thema so schwierig, das wir nichtmediziner wahrscheinlich einfach nur angst haben etwas falsches zu sagen,bzw. einen falschen ratschlag zu geben. 
es ist schliesslich etwas wo eigentlich fast nur profis mit erfahrungen dienen koennen.
verzeih uns anderen bitte unsere zurueckhaltung.
was ich allerdings loswerden moechte: lass dir von keinem die schmerzen absprechen. wenn du schmerzen hast, dann hast du schmerzen, basta! keine diskussionsgrundlage.
Ravenna

----------


## RiLu

Noch einmal, nach langer Zeit eine nachricht von mir. 
Ich habe bereits Therapieen hinter mir. Die Diagnose wurde im Laufe eines langen Klinikaufenthaltes gestellt. Also, was die multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung angeht, da habe ich auch nur ein kleines Problem mit, nämlich das auf grund dieser Diagnose alles andere in Frage gestellt wird. Vielleicht, jetzt nach so langer Zeit verstehe ich es besser, was ich meine war.... ich habe mit der MPS keine Probleme (außer einer erklärungsnot) mein Hauptproblem ist der verwachsungsbauch  :Smiley: 
Doch auch das habe ich inzwischen klären können. ich konnte mich einige Zeit selber mit einem Medikament behandeln, das zeigte meiner Hausärztin das es wirklich möglich ist, diesen Bauch gut im Griff zu haben, also bekomme ich es jetzt verschrieben und wenn es nötig ist habe ich es zuhause und kann es selber spritzen, auf diese weise konnte ich nun seit fast einem Jahr Krankenhäuser vermeiden. 
Was die Psyche angeht, so kann selbst ein psychisch bedingter verschluss recht gefährlich werden. Doch wenn ein Mensch von einem Verwachsungsbauch spricht, spielt die Psyche nur eine untergeordnete rolle, denn der Schaden ist da, das ausmaß der probleme ist von so vielen Dingen abhängig, nur nicht wirklich von der Psyche, das einzige was die machen kann, ist das ich die schmerzen nur noch weniger ertragen kann wenn es mir auch vom kopf her nicht so gut geht. 
So, lange rede kurzer sinn... es geht mir heute besser mit dem Bauch, für alles andere brauche ich keine therapie mehr, denn ich kenne mich inzwischen sehr gut, habe gelernt mit allem und allen umzugehen und meine dunkle zeit im Jahr, die bekomme ich immer besser in den Grif. 
Ach und noch etwas möchte ich gerne los werden, es geht um die Meinung, das bei dieser Störung ( MPS / DIS ) nur Fachleute helfen könnten.... da bin ich leider ganz anderer Meinung... die sogenannten Fachleute, die waren es die mich immer wieder in die suizidalität getrieben haben mit ihren schrägen behandlungsmethoden, sie waren es die mir verboten haben über das zu reden was ich erleben musste, denn sie waren der meinung das man das keinem menschen antun sollte.... nach vorne sehen lautete ihre deviese. ich sehe nach vorne, das ist meine lebenseinstellung, doch es gibt kein vorne ohne zu verstehen wie das vorne vom hinten beeinflusst wird. Kein Mensch kann leben ohne seine Geschichte... das scheint etwas zu sein das die Fachleute noch lernen müssen... na ja sie forschen vielleicht noch 10 oder 20 jahre bis sie dahinterkommen. Es ist egal ob ein mensch fachwissen hat oder nicht, es kommt doch zuerst einmal nur darauf an ob und wie  ich als menschen einem anderen menschen begegne. wenn dieser einstieg stimmt, dann wird sich alles andere zeigen, doch einen solchen guten einstieg habe ich noch nicht mit einem einzigen Fachleut gehabt, den habe ich nur bei den sogenannten laien kennen gelernt. Menschlichkeit, ist das was mir am meisten hilft mich zu verstehen, keine angst vor mir selber zu haben. 
so das waren wieder tausend worte... aber sie waren mir wichtig. 
Danke für den Platz den ich mir nehmen konnte. 
rilu

----------


## spokes

in meiner Therapie (wgn. PTBS) kann ich, muss aber nicht, über alles reden. Wenn ich zB in einer Therapiestunde Flashbacks habe, kann ich darüber reden. In 2 Wochen fangen wir mit EMDR an, wo dann genau einer der Traumata "Gesprächs"thema ist.

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Liebe Rieke &Co, 
ich lese das erst heute... ich denke speziell für den Bereich MPS /DIS gibt es viel Bedarf und Neuland, zu wenige Therapeuten kennen sich wirklich damit aus, die gängige Lehrmeinung der Unis scheint sehr abzuweichen von dem, was MPS 
w i r k l i c h für Innen - und Außenpersönlichkeiten ist. 
Ich denke, dass MPS ein Thema ist, von dem nur wenige wirklich mehr wissen als die ICD-10 Definition, und der Durchschnittsbürger hat "weiblich ledig jung" dazu im Kopf und ganz irre Sachen, welche in der Regel ja so nicht sind.  
Gängiges und verbreitetes Therapieziel ist die Integration der verschieden Persönlichkeiten, wobei ich glaube eine bessere Kommunikation aller miteinander sollte das primäre Ziel sein. 
Auch wenn ich das Motto _LIVING WELL IS THE BEST REVENGE_  für das best mögliche halte, so sollte auf jedenfall ein Aussprechen der Erlebnisse erlaubt sein. 
Rieke, wenn ihr Kontakt zu einer Trauer- und Traumatherapeutin mit dem Spezialgebiet MPS/DIS möchtet, die nicht rein nach der gängigen Fachmeinung arbeitet, sondern sich an den Bedürfnissen ihres/ihrer Gegenüber orientiert (Stichwort Empathie und Menschlichkeit), meldet euch mal via mail oder pn bei mir, dann gebe ich euch gerne die Kontaktdaten.

----------


## dreamchaser

Ich muss hier leider widersprechen, dass die Fachleute vermeiden wollen, dass da Trauma aufgearbeitet wird.
In der Therapie müssen zunächst die vielen inneren Persönlichkeiten aufgearbeitet werden und ein Netzwerk erstellt werden (du scheinst ja schon ein Netzwerk aufgebaut haben und zu wissen, welche Innenperson mit welcher in welchem Bezug steht - freut mich für dich, ist aber unterscheidlich schwer, je mehr Personen sich in dem System befinden).. Bei z.B.50 Innenpersonen aller Geschlechter und Altersgruppen ist das Sortieren sehr schwer und langwierig - man muss z.B. sehen welche Anteile aggressiv sind und welche Täterkontakt haben. Über Therapeuten weiss ich von Patienten, die bereits jahrelang in Therapie sind (es geht dort voran, aber es ist noch sehr viel zu tun - und das sind studierte Leute!!).
Nachdem das innere System aufgearbeite wurde, kann man sich abhängig vom Zustand des Patienten an das Trauma heranwagen. Bei rituellen Traumen sieht man daher bei Exposition häufig an Anfang schenll die Dissoziation in eine andere Innenperson. Und es ist meistens so, dass wenndas Trauma angesprochen wurde, dass die Person dann suizidal wird. Deshalb muss man bei einer solchen Therapie sehr genau aufpassen, wie weit man geht und ggf.den Patienten stoppen. Wie würdest du denn reagieren, wenn dir langsam bewusst wird, dass du in deiner Vergangenheit schlimme Dinge bis hin zum Mord tun musstest - ohne dass du bisher davon wusstest, da durch die Spaltung der Persönlichkeit dieser Teil abgespalten wurde und du bisher davor geschützt wurdest??
Hast du denn eine stationäre Therapie gemacht??
Bezüglich des Verwachsungsbauches: nach vielen Operationen muss man natürlich immer die somatische Komponente überwachen und bei Symptomen, die auf Darmverschlüsse hinweisen, hellhörig werden. Die Schmerzen können dann sehr wohl auch organisch bedingt sein. Es gibt jedoch prinzipiell auch das Krankheitsbild der Somatisierungsstörung nach psychischer Traumatisierung (und hier meine ich nicht, dass das auf dich zutrifft, ich kenne dich ja nicht). Hierbei hat man wirklich Schmerzen, welche jedoch nciht organisch erklärt werden können, sondern durch die Psyche ausgelöst Schmerzen (die aber real sind, KEINE eingebildeten Schmerzen !!!).
Das Krankheitsbild der gespaltenen Persönlichkeit ist ein sehr kompliziertes, nicht viele Menschen beschäftigen sich damit. Es gibt einige Fachkliniken, welche stationäre Therapien machen und wohin viele Patienten immer wieder zurückkehren. Und das sind keine Unikliniken.
Je nachdemwie lange deine Geschichte war und wie schwerwiegend und lange das Trauma angedauert hat, finde ich es schwierig, dass du sagst, du weisst alles besser als die Therapeuten...vielleicht hast du eben noch nicht den optimalen Therapeuten für dich gefunden, denn hier spielt ja auch das zwischenmenschliche eine große Rolle.
Viel Erfolg im Weiteren!

----------


## spokes

> vielleicht hast du eben noch nicht den optimalen Therapeuten für dich gefunden, denn hier spielt ja auch das zwischenmenschliche eine große Rolle.

 damit ist ein ganz, ganz wichtiger Satz gesagt worden.

----------


## Luka

Hallo, ich weiß, dass der Thread schon älter ist, aber durch die teilweise auch erst später eingetroffenen Antworten, gibt es mir ein wenig Grund zur Hoffnung, dass ich vielleicht dennoch eine Antwort erhalte x) 
Ich wollte speziel nochmal auf das Thema MPS zu sprechen kommen. Ich vermute, dass ich auch eine Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung habe. Wirklich bewusst ist es mir erst seit ein paar Monaten, ich bin durch den indirekten Verlust einer Freundin in Depressionen verfallen und habe mir immer wieder Termine beim Psychiater geben lassen, doch konnte ich nie hingehen. 
Sobald jemand versucht mich zu analysieren, oder irgendetwas bei mir versucht festzustellen, seien es nur hintergründige Fragen, was meine Psyche betrifft, blocke ich sofort ab und werde aggressiv, obwohl ich im Grunde ein sehr ruhiger Mensch bin und auch schon immer war.  
Ich habe angefangen mich selber zu "therapieren" ( was meine Depressionen übrigens beseitigt hat) und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich unter starken Verlustängsten leide. Meine Freundin ist nicht verstorben, wir haben uns nicht verstriten, sie ist lediglich für 2 Jahre nach Amerika gezogen. 
Meine Eltern haben mich als Kind ständig alleine gelassen und in solchen Situationen hatte ich panische Ängste, teilweise, im Grunde unerklärbare Todesängste. Meine Eltern sind und waren viel beschäftigt und haben mich, was ich aus Erzählungen weiß, schon als Kleinkind viel alleine gelassen, oder mich ins Büro gesetzt, wo ich mich alleine beschäftigen musste und eben auch nicht stören durfte. 
Während und auch in der Zeit nachdem ich mich "therapiert" habe hat sich, für mich bewusst, zu erst eine andere Persönlichkeit, so will ich es vorsichtig nennen, herauskristalisiert. Und inzwischen weiß ich von 5.  
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir das ganze nur einbilde, oder ob es tatsächlich so sein kann, dass ich unter einer MPS leide. Da ich mich imemr so extrem verschließe, wenn es um die Analyse meiner Selbst geht, schaffe ich es nicht, zum Psychiater/psychologen zu gehen und dann auch wirklich mit ihm zu reden. Ich erfinde dann etwas anderes oder spreche von meinem Kummer gegenüber meiner Freundin und nicht über das eigentliche Problem. 
Da ich es einfach nicht anders schaffe annähernd darüber zu sprechen, vor allem nicht in einem direkten Gespräch, wollte ich fragen, ob es möglich ist, dass sich, alleine durch die Tatsache, dass ich als Kind, für mich empfundener maßen, vernachlässigt wurde, tatsächlich eine MPS entwickeln kann? Mir kommt der Grund dafür so nichtig vor. Und ob jemand einen Psychologen im  Süden Schleswig-Holsteins  oder Hamburg kennt, der sich mit dieser Krankheit "gut auskennt" 
"ich denke speziell für den Bereich MPS /DIS gibt es viel Bedarf und Neuland, zu wenige Therapeuten kennen sich wirklich damit aus"  
Dies lies mich eben ein wenig stutzen. Ich weiß, dass es im Grunde wirklich sinnvoll wäre zu einem Spezialisten zu gehen, aber ich schaffe es nicht mal wirklich mehr, mir eine Nummer rauszusuchen. Ich dachte mir, vielleicht schaffe ich, hinzugehen, wenn mir hier jemand einen empfehlen kann.  
Ich persönlich komme mit der SItuation bestens zurecht. Nur eine Freundin, der ich mich anvertraut habe, die mich kennt und mir nur einen Rat gab und nicht versuchte mich irgendwie zu analysieren, etc,  riet mir, dass ich zu einem gehen sollte, bevor ich eventuell zu einer Gefahr für mich oder andere werden könnte. 
Vielen Dank im Voraus und für das Lesen des langen Textes x)

----------


## spokes

du musst zu einem Therapeuten immer erst einmal Vertrauen aufbauen. Ich konnte zB meiner Thera z.B erst nach ganz vielen Monaten erzählen, das ich Selbstverletzung mache. Sie hat immer wieder mal gefragt und ich: nein, das mache ich nicht. Es war/ist für mich so normal, das ich es komplett ausgeblendet habe.  
Was ich damit sagen will: versuche es ruhig noch mal. Du musst ja nicht sofort zum Kernproblem kommen. Man kann ja zuerst die Verlustängste therapieren und später dann die mps. Nur solltest du vielleicht versuchen, einen Therapeuten finden, der sich in dem Bereich auskennt. Evtl. in den entsprechenden inet Foren suchen. Für sich davor klären: Mann oder  Frau als Thera.  
Viel Erfolg.

----------


## dreamchaser

Menschen mit einer multiplen Persönlichkeitsstörung wissen eben gerade zu Beginn nichts von den anderen Persönlichkeiten, sondern sie stolpern darüber, dass sie "Erinnerungslücken" haben und "fremde" Gegenstände (z.B. zu große Schuhe, Kinderschuhe etc.) in ihrer Wohnung finden. Erst durch langjährige Therapie wird das innere System aufgearbeitet, aber selbst dann ist den Betroffenen nicht bewusst, in welcher Person sie waren und sie kenne nicht alle Personen. Eine dissoziative Störung könntest du haben, wenn dir z.B. deine Freunde berichten, du würdest mit einer anderen Stimme sprechen, ohne dass du etwas davon weisst und dir dieser Dialog komplett fehlt.
Da das Krankheitsbild der Multiplen Persönlichkeitsstörung noch sehr wenig bekannt ist, wird es häufig z.B. mit der Schizophrenie verwechselt, obwohl beides sehr verschiedene Erkrankungen sind.
Du solltest zunächst mit deinem Hausarzt darüber sprechen und ggf. einen Psychologen aufsuchen. Ein Psychiater kann zunächst helfen, ggf. auch ein Psychosomatiker - denn man muss ja auch wissen was dir fehlen könnte. Aber aufgrund deiner Beschwerden klingt es nicht wie eine Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung (aber ich weiss ja lange nicht alles über dich!).

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Ein Körper mit System 
Eine Erklärung, was es heißt "viele" zu sein von einer Betroffenen 
Ein Film von 
Claudia Fischer
und Maren Müller hier   
Für mich klingt deine Schilderung Luka nicht zwingend nach MPS/DIS, aber es ist so nicht zu beurteilen. 
Ich empfehle auch dich einem Therapeuten anzuvertrauen. Vertrauen muss auch dabei wachsen, vielleicht ist es dir möglich erst mal unverbindliche Erstgespräche zu führen um einen für dich passenden Therapeuten zu finden. 
Alles Gute

----------


## Luka

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und das Auseinandersetzen mit meinem Problem. 
Ich hatte gelesen, dass es beide Varianten gibt. Einmal, dass man weiß, dass es noch andere in einem gibt und einmal, dass man davon gar nichts weiß, wie beschrieben.
So hatte ich mir zumindest die Stimmen erklärt, aber ich denke, dass es wohl wirklich das beste wäre mich durchzuringen und mich einem Facharzt anzuvertrauen.  
Nochmals vielen Dank

----------


## dreamchaser

Stimmen hören würde man eher der Schizophrenie zuordnen, als der Multiplen Persönlichkeitsstörung. Aber allein davon kann man natürlich keine Diagnose stellen, da gehören mehrere Kriterien dazu. Ein Facharzt kann das beurteilen.

----------


## spokes

es kommt darauf an, ob man "Kopfkino" hat, also die Stimmen nur im Kopf hört (vereinfacht dargestellt) oder ob man meint, die Stimmen real von außen zu hören. Es hilft nur eins => Der Gang zum Facharzt und Psychologen.

----------


## dreamchaser

Jedoch ist bei einer Multiplen Persönlichkeitsstörung typischer, dass sie zwischen den Personen hin- und her "switched", die Hauptperson hat dabei meisten einen "blackout" wenn die anderen Personen vortreten.
Bei Schizophrenien ist eines der Kriterien der Hören von Stimmen (akustische Halluzinationen, Stimmen die die Person meisten beleidigen oder schlecht reden).
ABER: in der Medizin gibt es eben nie 100%, so dass kein Krankheitsbild wie im Lehrbuch aussehen muss und bei jedem unterschiedlich ausgeprägt ist.

----------


## spokes

ok.  
Es hilft alles nix, die TE muss zum Fachmann/Fachfrau.

----------


## Luka

die stimmen kommen nich von außen, sondern sind in meinem kopf, aber ich habe mir inzwischen auch schon einen termin gemacht. 
vielen dank für die ganzen antworten

----------


## einfachich

Hi Rieke, 
ich weiß nicht, ob du nochmal hier lesen wirst. Wollte dir nur sagen, dass ich dir glaube. Und ich weiß, dass es so ist und kenne noch andere. Und ich weiß nicht, ob du inzwischen Ansprechpartner gefunden hast, wo du dich nicht so alleine fühlst, weil verstanden wird. Falls nicht, versuchs doch mal bei gegen-missbrauch e.V. | Verein für Betroffene, Partner und Gegner von sexuellem Kindesmissbrauch 
Ich wünsche dir sehr, dass du es schaffst, dich mit Menschen zu umgeben, denen du nicht erst alles erklären musst, sondern die einfach glauben und auch so verstehen. Alles Gute.

----------


## Muerde

Super.....  reden zu können......  das ist gut.....  rede so lange du kannst.....

----------


## megili

Hallo,
Ich bin heute weil ich infos über meine erkrankung gesucht habe auf dieses Froum gestoßen.
Zurzeit suche ich hilfe weil ich seit sommer 2011 an MPS erkrankt bin, ich bin noch nicht soweit das ich es akzeptiert habe und ich komme auch überhaupt nicht damit zurecht. In mir leben 2 Persöhnlichkeiten die ziemlich Verschieden sind anfangs waren es nur Stimmen aber später wurde es schlimmer, nun habe ich öfters Blackouts wenn einer der Personen aktiv sind weiß ich danach nicht was passiert ist, ich erlebe die momente auch nicht bewusst mit. Hin und wieder kann ich mich an sachen erinnern bruchstücke der ereignisse mehr aber auch nicht. Meine Freundinn die wegen meiner erkrankung zurzeit bei mir wohnt hat es gemerkt als es anfing und mir alles erzählt was ich nicht mitbekommen habe. Zuletzt war ich in einer Tagesklinik die ich aber abgebrochen habe weil es mir doch nicht gefiel, dort hatte ich auch ein Persöhnlichkeitswechsel was aber für die leute nicht schlimm war. In meinen entlassbrief wurde meine krankheit allerdings gar nicht erwähnt als wenn sie überfordert damit gewesen sind. Mir kommt es oft vor das viele wenig ahnung davon haben außerdem ist es immer schwer alles neu zuerklären nur damit die leute mich richtig verstehen. Die meiste Angst ist aber wenn ich in der öffentlichkeit unerträglich werde, einer meiner Persöhnlichkeiten ist ziemlich böse und ich traue der wirklich alles zu deswegen habe ich immer angst das ich abgeführt werden könnte oder ähnliches. Ich selbst bin eher lieb und möchte keinen ein leid zufügen nur die andere ist leider das gegenteil. Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich damit leben soll wie ich in Zukunft Arbeiten gehen soll oder eine Vernünftige Beziehung führen soll solange ich dass habe. Ich kenne keine die mein Problem haben deswegen fand ich es interessant hier die dinge zulesen die geschrieben wurden. Ich hoffe auch ein vernünftiges leben bald leben zukönnen ohne jegliche Probleme. Ich muss allerdings hinzu sagen das ich nicht vergewaltigt wurde so wie es bei den meisten glaube ich der fall ist. Allerdings gibt es viele sachen die mir im leben passiert sind die ich nicht verarbeiten konnte. Ich dachte ich könnte mich auch mal äußern ich bin noch in der anfangsphase wo ich nicht weiß wie mir eigentlich geschieht leider :Sad:  
gruss megili

----------

